# Lactaid - bad reaction



## birdbertly (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Have had IBS for many years. I saw that many people in the forum had talked about the benefits of lactaid and wondered if anyone else had experienced a profound and horrible reaction to it? I am talking about explosive diahrrea and vomiting that lasted for up to 6 hours and left me dehydrated and sore for a couple days. The lactaid company says that an allergic reaction to their product is not possible. I had this experience three times and have never touched the stuff since.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I couldn't take the Lactaid either. It made me very sick to my stomach. I just gave it a try to rule out that I wasn't lactose intolerant. I'm not, so that was good since I love cheese, etc. and since my body did not like the Lactaid at all.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am also lactose intolerant....on the test, I blew a score of 72 which is crazy high. My doctor told me to read ingredients in everything because even small amounts of lactose could give me problems. With Lactaid, I noticed that there is sorbitol or mannitol which can cause the big D. I buy the generic kind and make sure that there aren't any artificial sweetners. Hope this helps because who wants to live without chocolate!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

the dr. that i saw didn't do any tests and said that i'm probably lactose intolerant and if i want to have icecream, i can just try Lactaid (but then he also said that i have ibs-d)... so, looks like i'll have to buy and try it and see if it causes me trouble


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Lactose intolerance does not really exist.One third of the population doesn't absorb lactose well, which is technically just lactose malabsorption, but studies find that when consuming lactose in dietary amounts, those people don't get symptoms, which is what we call lactose intolerance.


> quote:My doctor told me to read ingredients in everything because even small amounts of lactose could give me problems.


So your doctor gave you false information. You'd really need a significant amount to get symptoms.This means that that nobody really needs Lactaid.


> quote:I blew a score of 72 which is crazy high.


And this tells me you are not intolerant.The test involves drinking the equivalent of a *quart of milk in ten minutes*. So if you were intolerant, you would have gotten sick and you'd be telling us that you got really sick from the test and not your score.However, the value is unusually high, though you didn't give us the baseline value or when in the test that value was recorded. It could be mean that you have SIBO and lactose malabsorption is incidental. It would still be mild SIBO; otherwise, you'd would have gotten sick.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Have you been tested for a reaction to Casein? It's the protein in milk that I have an allergy to. This means I need to stay away from cow cheeses and even soy and almond cheese because most contain casein or caseinate. This is completely different from any type of lactose problem. Since finding out that I have an allergy to egg, dairy, and a mild allergy to wheat, and cutting out those things from my diet I've found that my IBS pain is so much better! Rather than being a 6 most of the time, it's more of a 2-3 now. It's great! If you do have an allergy to milk products, most high quality dark chocolates do not contain milk or milk products, just read the label. I refused to cut it out of my diet and was relieved when I found out I didn't have to!


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

In response to Flux: I did get really sick and the baseline is if you blow over 20 you are lactose intolerant. Also, just out of curiousity, do you ever post your own questions or do you just comment on what other people write?Just wondering,Kris


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I did get really sick


So may be lactose intolerant, but still the number was also high. You should have a breath hydrogen test with glucose.


----------

